# I Need a Home for Ozzie



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

I have a little maltese boy that needs a home. I am disabled and am not doing well and need to find him a home and thought I would list him on this site first. He is a little over a year old and is a pure bred maltese but no papers. I actually rescued him myself back in august and I don't know much about his background. He is healthy and happy. He just had his yearly shots and a rabies shot and he is neutered. He is an alpha dog and would probably do best being an only dog. I have an older pug that he drives insane. Its a good thing the pug is so placid or there would be lots of fights around here. He needs a master with a strong personality because he tries to run the show. He has growled at me before but has stopped that because he knows I am the boss. He is VERY loving tho and VERY peppy. I also don't recommend him around young children because if you pull his hair or hurt him he will snarl. I would like to get $175 for him but finding him a good home is the most important. I live in Calif near San Diego. If anyone is interested or knows someone that might be, please send me a personal message here. I am posting his picture. He is the one on the left with a dirty looking mug. He does tend to have tear stain. This picture is from when he was about 6 months old. My camera is dead or I would take a newer picture. He is not the best example of a maltese. He does not have black lips on the bottom. They are pink. Some of his hair is wavy. He weighs about 9 pounds.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Animal sales are not permitted on this site. So, before your post is deleted, I would like to recommend you surrender your little guy to:

http://malteserescue.homestead.com/Maltese...ueHomePage.html

This is truly one of the best, if not THE best Maltese rescue, and they will insure your little guy gets the best home possible.

Many of the foster parents are members here, and they are truly the best people I have ever "met" in a forum. 

Sheila


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Feb 26 2009, 09:38 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734621


> I have a little maltese boy that needs a home. I am disabled and am not doing well and need to find him a home and thought I would list him on this site first. He is a little over a year old and is a pure bred maltese but no papers. I actually rescued him myself back in august and I don't know much about his background. He is healthy and happy. He just had his yearly shots and a rabies shot and he is neutered. He is an alpha dog and would probably do best being an only dog. I have an older pug that he drives insane. Its a good thing the pug is so placid or there would be lots of fights around here. He needs a master with a strong personality because he tries to run the show. He has growled at me before but has stopped that because he knows I am the boss. He is VERY loving tho and VERY peppy. I also don't recommend him around young children because if you pull his hair or hurt him he will snarl. I would like to get $175 for him but finding him a good home is the most important. I live in Calif near San Diego. If anyone is interested or knows someone that might be, please send me a personal message here. I am posting his picture. He is the one on the left with a dirty looking mug. He does tend to have tear stain. This picture is from when he was about 6 months old. My camera is dead or I would take a newer picture. He is not the best example of a maltese. He does not have black lips on the bottom. They are pink. Some of his hair is wavy. He weighs about 9 pounds.
> 
> Also, this doggy needs someone that is home most of the time or can take him with them wherever they go. He cannot be left home alone all day while you work. Maybe he would do ok if he could get along with another dog but I believe he is best with someone that is home alot. He gets VERY sad if left alone. He cries very mournfully. I am almost always home so he is lucky here but he really is not a dog that can be left alone.
> 
> [/B]


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

Please consider surrendering. 

My question, are both of the Malts yours?


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

No, the other one was given to someone else at the time. I only have the one on the left. I may consider a rescue but I would like to find him the perfect home myself if I can. I know all his quirks and want to be sure he gets the best forever home which is why I tried listing him on a maltese forum first. I may try Craigs list. I really hate to give him away but my health has really declined and I have 6 animals here that I care for. 2 dogs, 2 cats and 2 birds. I have a life threatening illness. I am keeping the older pets as long as I can.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

If you work with reputable rescue organizations such as NCMR, they will work with you and get to know all the dog's quirks so a suitable family will be matched with your pet.

I'm sorry you have to give him up. I know I would be just heart-broken if in your position. I cannot even begin to know what you must be feeling right now. 

All I can say is you have come to the right place because there are no other Maltese sites with these many people whose best interest is in the animal's place.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

_I actually rescued him myself back in august _

Where did you 'rescue' him from? * ALL rescues that I know of have it in their contracts that if you are unable to keep your animal, YOU MUST RETURN TO THEM*. These groups do this because of the welfare of the animal...they are good at (from having done so many) screening potential new homes. Unless you rescued from the pound or something like that on your own, the thing that should be done is a phone call made to the shelter altering them to the change in your circumstances...they will then decide with you whether he should be fostered with you while they find him a new home or if they place him back with one of their own fosters.

Best wishes for Mr. Ozzie


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

I just rescued him from a person that did not want him. He was on Craigs list or another such list. She was selling both the dogs you see in the picture. I felt so bad when I saw him. The people were gone all day and the dogs lived in a little wire circle. No potty training or anything and no companionship. I wasn't as sickly at the time so I took him and he has a wonderful spoiled home here. He sleeps in my bed, and has someone with him almost all the time. He has done well on the potty training but has an accident here and there but he has turned into a very sociable sweet loving dog. I will cry and cry to see him go.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry you are going through this difficult time. Your best bet is to surrender your Malt to one of the Maltese Rescue groups. Please rest assured that your Malt will be given the best possible care. The major Maltese rescue groups are extremely thorough when choosing homes for these babies. All applicants are screened, vet references checked, personal references checked and a home visit is required. It is almost as comprehensive an interview as adopting a human child. You probably would not have the resources to able to do as good a job as the rescue people. Below are the Url's for the some of the Maltese rescue groups. All of these groups place dogs in foster homes not shelters until the proper home can be found. Good luck.


http://www.malteserescue.com/ - Metropolitan Maltese Rescue
http://malteserescue.homestead.com/ Northcentral Maltese Rescue
http://scmradoption.com/ Southern Comfort Maltese Rescue
http://www.rescueamaltese.com/ United Maltese Rescue


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Feb 26 2009, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734667


> I just rescued him from a person that did not want him. He was on Craigs list or another such list. She was selling both the dogs you see in the picture. I felt so bad when I saw him. The people were gone all day and the dogs lived in a little wire circle. No potty training or anything and no companionship. I wasn't as sickly at the time so I took him and he has a wonderful spoiled home here. He sleeps in my bed, and has someone with him almost all the time. He has done well on the potty training but has an accident here and there but he has turned into a very sociable sweet loving dog. I will cry and cry to see him go.[/B]



That's why you need to surrender him to a reputable rescue group like Northcentral Maltese instead of putting him on Craigs List again. Poor Ozzie could get bounced from home to home until he ends up in a shelter and is euthanized.

NCMR will carefully screen all potential adopters and require them to return Ozzie to them if for some reason it doesn't work out.

This little guy deserves a chance at a loving, stable home.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Feb 26 2009, 02:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734667


> I just rescued him from a person that did not want him. He was on Craigs list or another such list. She was selling both the dogs you see in the picture. I felt so bad when I saw him. The people were gone all day and the dogs lived in a little wire circle. No potty training or anything and no companionship. I wasn't as sickly at the time so I took him and he has a wonderful spoiled home here. He sleeps in my bed, and has someone with him almost all the time. He has done well on the potty training but has an accident here and there but he has turned into a very sociable sweet loving dog. I will cry and cry to see him go.[/B]




I'm guessing you want $175 for him to recoup what you originally paid to the person you got him from on Craig's List? If so, I would ask that you please look to your heart and consider doing what the others are suggesting and contact a maltese rescue organization, as they know this breed inside and out and what they need (as you know, I'm sure...they are big babies and need LOTS of love and attention- don't do well being left alone, etc). Just finding someone willing to pay your price will not guarantee a good home (despite what the people may tell you [ie, what they think you want to hear]). Please call a maltese rescue near you and talk to them...I'm sure after doing so, you'll realize that the money you spent on getting him in the first place is a wonderful karmic donation to getting this deserving little man his perfect forever home...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh please don't use Craigs List!!!!! We have seen some horrible things happen with dogs listed there.

Call your local rescue first, see about a foster. If you have a Maltese Rescue or small dog rescue it would be best.

Start there, with the rescues, not Humane Society or Animal Control or Craigs List.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Feb 26 2009, 01:37 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734675


> QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Feb 26 2009, 01:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734667





> I just rescued him from a person that did not want him. He was on Craigs list or another such list. She was selling both the dogs you see in the picture. I felt so bad when I saw him. The people were gone all day and the dogs lived in a little wire circle. No potty training or anything and no companionship. I wasn't as sickly at the time so I took him and he has a wonderful spoiled home here. He sleeps in my bed, and has someone with him almost all the time. He has done well on the potty training but has an accident here and there but he has turned into a very sociable sweet loving dog. I will cry and cry to see him go.[/B]



That's why you need to surrender him to a reputable rescue group like Northcentral Maltese instead of putting him on Craigs List again. Poor Ozzie could get bounced from home to home until he ends up in a shelter and is euthanized.

NCMR will carefully screen all potential adopters and require them to return Ozzie to them if for some reason it doesn't work out.

This little guy deserves a chance at a loving, stable home.
[/B][/QUOTE]

:goodpost: 

I hope you decide to give Ozzie to a rescue organization. That is, by far, the best place for him now. They are experts at finding just the right home for a pet based on their individual personalities.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I really would like to urge you go through rescue. I've been a foster home for and volunteer for Maltese Rescue now for a number of years and have placed Maltese in homes all over the country. We have an extensive interview process for adoptions and for turn-ins, we do home checks, etc. We really are very experienced and very careful about where we place these little guys. Listing him on Craig's List again will be a complete disaster as you do not have the experience which we do. For instance, although I do not know your health situation, we do look at yan adopter's over all health, your financial resources, and age before we place a dog and we will not place unless everything has checked out fine.

Please contact Mary Palmer at [email protected] for help and tell her Stephen Moore told you to contact her.


http://malteserescue.homestead.com/


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

All these rescues are a long way from me. I have no way to pay to get them to these places or even drive the dog to an airport. Are there any in So. Calif that would come and get them that are good rescues?


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

You do not have to pay anything. Nor do you have to travel any further than you would want to.

North Central Maltese Rescue has volunteers who will make arrangements with you to get the dog. I'm not that far away in AZ and we would be happy to foster him until he can be placed.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 26 2009, 02:53 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734728


> You do not have to pay anything.
> 
> North Central Matese Rescue has voluteers who will make arrangements with you to get the dog. I'm not that far away in AZ and we would be happy to foster him until he can be placed.[/B]


Take Steve up on his offer. He runs the best B & B for doggies around, except maybe for Casa del Caca. (inside joke) :HistericalSmiley: 
He also has an outstanding record of finding the most amazing homes for his rescues. He works with NCMR and AMA (American Maltese Assoc)


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

I live in Orange County and would be more than willing to drive to San Diego to pick him up and take him to a rescue organization or meet half way or anything..... Anything to prevent him from going on craigs list and anything to ensure he goes to an appropriate rescue.

Let me know if I can help. I work Monday thru Friday but have weekends free......

I know this is hard for you but you will feel comfort knowing that he is in a safe, loving environment with someone until he can find a new furever home. God Bless you.


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 26 2009, 11:53 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734728


> You do not have to pay anything. Nor do you have to travel any further than you would want to.
> 
> North Central Maltese Rescue has volunteers who will make arrangements with you to get the dog. I'm not that far away in AZ and we would be happy to foster him until he can be placed.[/B]


Your issue is solved! Let Steve take Ozzie to foster him, and find him his 'furever' home.

Steve, don't lean back too hard in your chair. We wouldnt want those wings to get crushed! :innocent:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Steve!!!! Bob and I love you!!!!

Keeping fingers crossed for little Ozzie.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Feb 26 2009, 02:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734767


> Steve!!!! Bob and I love you!!!!
> 
> Keeping fingers crossed for little Ozzie.[/B]



How about "Bob likes me?"... :smrofl: 


We are having some discussions about this via PM now...


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok, OK, Bob thinks you are great!!!!!  

Keep us posted, waiting to hear.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

I love all you guys! SM is the best!!!


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

WOW! You guys amaze me - you are like a 'fine oiled machine'............I go away to fix diner and look what happens! Anxious for an update!!


----------



## Grandma Rose (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Feb 26 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734621


> I have a little maltese boy that needs a home. I am disabled and am not doing well and need to find him a home and thought I would list him on this site first. He is a little over a year old and is a pure bred maltese but no papers. I actually rescued him myself back in august and I don't know much about his background. He is healthy and happy. He just had his yearly shots and a rabies shot and he is neutered. He is an alpha dog and would probably do best being an only dog. I have an older pug that he drives insane. Its a good thing the pug is so placid or there would be lots of fights around here. He needs a master with a strong personality because he tries to run the show. He has growled at me before but has stopped that because he knows I am the boss. He is VERY loving tho and VERY peppy. I also don't recommend him around young children because if you pull his hair or hurt him he will snarl. I would like to get $175 for him but finding him a good home is the most important. I live in Calif near San Diego. If anyone is interested or knows someone that might be, please send me a personal message here. I am posting his picture. He is the one on the left with a dirty looking mug. He does tend to have tear stain. This picture is from when he was about 6 months old. My camera is dead or I would take a newer picture. He is not the best example of a maltese. He does not have black lips on the bottom. They are pink. Some of his hair is wavy. He weighs about 9 pounds.
> 
> [/B]


----------



## Grandma Rose (Feb 7, 2009)

QUOTE (Grandma Rose @ Feb 26 2009, 07:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734809


> QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Feb 26 2009, 01:38 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734621





> I have a little maltese boy that needs a home. I am disabled and am not doing well and need to find him a home and thought I would list him on this site first. He is a little over a year old and is a pure bred maltese but no papers. I actually rescued him myself back in august and I don't know much about his background. He is healthy and happy. He just had his yearly shots and a rabies shot and he is neutered. He is an alpha dog and would probably do best being an only dog. I have an older pug that he drives insane. Its a good thing the pug is so placid or there would be lots of fights around here. He needs a master with a strong personality because he tries to run the show. He has growled at me before but has stopped that because he knows I am the boss. He is VERY loving tho and VERY peppy. I also don't recommend him around young children because if you pull his hair or hurt him he will snarl. I would like to get $175 for him but finding him a good home is the most important. I live in Calif near San Diego. If anyone is interested or knows someone that might be, please send me a personal message here. I am posting his picture. He is the one on the left with a dirty looking mug. He does tend to have tear stain. This picture is from when he was about 6 months old. My camera is dead or I would take a newer picture. He is not the best example of a maltese. He does not have black lips on the bottom. They are pink. Some of his hair is wavy. He weighs about 9 pounds.
> 
> [/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Boy did she come to the right place. Thank God she posted here before Craigs list. Poor woman's head must be spinning. Poor Ozzie. Steve you are just the nicest guy.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I am so glad it looks like this is going to work out! :cheer:


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

It is not done yet folks. She hasn't responded to my last PM and then there are a LOT of related logistical items.

We should hold off on the celebrations until this is actually all settled and it is any but settled right now.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

This forum really is awesome. Thank you for not deleting this thread from the start, btw, even though it was breaking da rules :thumbsup: 

Hope it all works out.


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

So I really hope that you take either Steve or Jennifer up on their offer. 

Thanks to both of you for volunteering to help Ozzie out. You guys are wonderful :heart:


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm sorry for what you are going through. I know it must be heartbreaking to have to let Ozzie go :grouphug: You can rest assured that Ozzie will be in great hands if you take Steve up on his offer and he will be sure that Ozzie goes to a wonderful forever home!!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:bysmilie: I am so sorry for all your going through.
Hope everything works out :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 26 2009, 05:10 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=734821


> It is not done yet folks. She hasn't responded to my last PM and then there are a LOT of related logistical items.
> 
> We should hold off on the celebrations until this is actually all settled and it is any but settled right now.[/B]



I also would like to thank you for not closing this thread, even though it was breaking the rules. I just hate to see Ozzie end up back on Craig's list and I am praying his Mom will realize, Rescue is the safest place for him. I know Ozzie won't go anyplace, while he is in your hands, but to the best furever home possible.

Sheila


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers for Ozzie and his mom. I keep hearing the song "Love Hurts' running through my head.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I just want to say to Ozzie's Mom that I know this is a very difficult decision for you. I also want to tell you that if Steve and his wife do take Ozzie into fostercare... you can be fully confident that #1 they will take wonderful care of Ozzie while they have him.. and #2 they'd not let him go unless they are fully convinced the home he'd go to will be a loving and caring one to 'fit' Ozzie.

I have such admiration for Steve and his wife, and Deb with AMR ( as well as the many other foster-mom/dads here) that if anything should ever ever happen that I'd have to give up my babies... I'd pray one of them would take them.... that's how much faith I have in them!! Their 'track-record' for guarding the well-being of the pooches entrusted to them is outstanding!!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

We did have some further discussions on this last evening (since I'm getting a number of PMs asking). She is very reluctant to give up Ozzie but a the same time, she is in a rather tough situation which she does recognize. 

I've done the best I can to try to help with her concerns and I have given her my contact information if she wants or needs to contact me in the future. There isn't anything else I can do, other than say a little prayer for her and Ozzie. Thanks everyone.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 27 2009, 07:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735212


> We did have some further discussions on this last evening (since I'm getting a number of PMs asking). She is very reluctant to give up Ozzie but a the same time, she is in a rather tough situation which she does recognize.
> 
> I've done the best I can to try to help with her concerns and I have given her my contact information if she wants or needs to contact me in the future. There isn't anything else I can do, other than say a little prayer for her and Ozzie. Thanks everyone.[/B]


I think Ozzie's Mom just needs to go through that period of "letting go". I think she really loves him and wants the best for him. God Bless you for trying to allay her concerns. I truly believe Rescue is the best place for her to surrender him. 

Don't underestimate the power of your little prayer. 

We will all pray for Ozzie and his Mom. I can imagine how hard this decision is for her to make.

Sheila


----------



## Reillies_mom (Jan 29, 2009)

Thanks for the update - I was wondering what her decision was (if there was one).


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Dear Ozzie's Mom,
I'm praying for your health & for all of your babies. You are in a situation no one wants to be in. Do you have someone to care for all of your pets? I can understand your concern for trying to keep especially the older ones for as long as you can.
rayer: rayer: rayer: 
:grouphug:


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Dear Ozzie's Mom

If you are still here you might want to look at some of the success stories on the rescues thread to give you some comfort about what kind of home Ozzie might have. When we rescued our dog, Queso, we had phone interviews, written applications, reference checks, and a home visit. The rescue organization was very thorough about making sure that we had the right home for her. We also had to agree to take her to the vet right away and in the case that we can no longer keep her, we had to agree in writing to give her back to the rescue group for re-homing.

I'm sorry to hear about your health and hope that things turn around soon.

You are a very responsible and loving pet-owner to have posted here first instead of Craigslist. good for you! :aktion033:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks for the update Steve. Bless you again.
Ozzie's Mom, I am so sorry you are going through this difficult decision. I can't imagine the heartache you must feel. Have faith in Steve. He is the most caring person, as is his wife Peg. If you do have to relinquish Ozzie be assured his well being will be the #1 priority with them. I will pray for you and Ozzie & your other babies. I hope your health improves as well. :grouphug:


----------



## chiquita55 (Feb 3, 2008)

Just to update you all right now that are wondering.....I am having a difficult time giving up Ozzie at this time. It makes me too sad. I am looking into some medical procedures and more help with my medical problems and am going to keep him for now.

I am leaving instructions, should anything happen to me or if I grow worse to contact Steve with his info to give Ozzie to him to find a good home. I am also going to look for a Pug rescue for my Pug should something happen to me and a bird rescue for my birds. I don't know of any cat rescues tho for my 2 cats that are getting kind of old....

I do agree that it is probably better to give up the pets to a rescue than try to find them homes myself. At least a good rescue that will make sure they have forever homes. I am not ready to give up yet tho!


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

i know it must be so difficult for you right now.. but i am so glad you posted on SM and have decided to give your pets up to rescues when its time to let them go. I hope you find a way to get better!!!


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Awww, good luck and I know how hard it must be to even think of giving up your babies.

You have a Spoiled Maltese family here and can lean on us if you need to.

I am glad you will make Steve in charge should you need to give up Ozzie He would be a wonderful choice and offer Ozzie a great life.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Feb 27 2009, 12:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735401


> Just to update you all right now that are wondering.....I am having a difficult time giving up Ozzie at this time. It makes me too sad. I am looking into some medical procedures and more help with my medical problems and am going to keep him for now.
> 
> I am leaving instructions, should anything happen to me or if I grow worse to contact Steve with his info to give Ozzie to him to find a good home. I am also going to look for a Pug rescue for my Pug should something happen to me and a bird rescue for my birds. I don't know of any cat rescues tho for my 2 cats that are getting kind of old....
> 
> I do agree that it is probably better to give up the pets to a rescue than try to find them homes myself. At least a good rescue that will make sure they have forever homes. I am not ready to give up yet tho![/B]


To Ozzie's mom: there are a lot of prayers coming your way right now. Please take care.


----------



## pinkheadbaby (Jul 27, 2008)

Dear Ozzies Mom,
Thank you for letting us know. I wish you all the best with your health. rayer: I know you love all your babies & I wish all of them a wonderful life.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Prayers that your health will improve and you will be able to care for your pets. You are making the best choice for them by letting others know that whenever it becomes too difficult for you, rescue is your choice. 

Please stop in to let us know how you are doing. 

I'm sure seeing how Steve & Deb as well as many others sacrifice to ensure the welfare of their fosters will give you peace to know that when you need help, they are available.

God bless you all.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Good luck and may God bless you and little Ozzie and the others.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

It was very kind of you to come and give us an update. I can imagine how hard it would be to give up Ozzie right now.

Is it ok if I pray for you? (I always like to ask, because not everyone wants prayer.)

Believe me, I understand medical problems. I've been dealing with a number of my own. It's not easy, is it?

You are very wise to leave instructions in your Will, as to what you want for your fur-kids, should anything happen to you. 

But I hope you will outlive all your babies and that they will bring you much comfort. I know mine keep me going.....

I'm glad you are not ready to give up yet! Keep fighting!!!! You can do it! I know, because I spent two years in bed, and they thought I would never walk very well again. Ha! I fooled them! (Well, admittedly, I do walk a little funny sometimes, but, hey, I'm walkin'  )

Hugs,
Sheila







QUOTE (chiquita55 @ Feb 27 2009, 12:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=735401


> Just to update you all right now that are wondering.....I am having a difficult time giving up Ozzie at this time. It makes me too sad. I am looking into some medical procedures and more help with my medical problems and am going to keep him for now.
> 
> I am leaving instructions, should anything happen to me or if I grow worse to contact Steve with his info to give Ozzie to him to find a good home. I am also going to look for a Pug rescue for my Pug should something happen to me and a bird rescue for my birds. I don't know of any cat rescues tho for my 2 cats that are getting kind of old....
> 
> I do agree that it is probably better to give up the pets to a rescue than try to find them homes myself. At least a good rescue that will make sure they have forever homes. I am not ready to give up yet tho![/B]


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

I wish you the best of luck and the best of health. I know you love your pets, as we all do. Thank you for making preparations in advance - it's the best thing you can do for them. Take care of yourself - we're all pulling for you!


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

I had another message within the last hour from Ozzie's mom and things have kind of taken a turn for the worse and she has made the decision to give him up. I have PM'ed a member who previously had volunteered to go get him in San Marcos, CA and either transport him to 3Maltmom in Orange County or to hold him until that transport can be arranged. However, I have no idea of if this other person is able to do this right now or not, so if there is anyone else in Southern Ca who can help, please speak up.

After he gets to Deb, the plan is to somehow get him to me and we have a foster home in Prescott who will be able to foster him. However, all of this transport has yet to be arranged and really can not be, until we at least get this started.

If anyone is in a position to help, please speak up here or PM me if you would like to keep this private.

Thanks
Steve Moore


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Mar 10 2009, 08:31 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742866


> I had another message within the last hour from Ozzie's mom and things have kind of taken a turn for the worse and she has made the decision to give him up. I have PM'ed a member who previously had volunteered to go get him in San Marcos, CA and either transport him to 3Maltmom in Orange County or to hold him until that transport can be arranged. However, I have no idea of if this other person is able to do this right now or not, so if there is anyone else in Southern Ca who can help, please speak up.
> 
> After he gets to Deb, the plan is to somehow get him to me and we have a foster home in Prescott who will be able to foster him. However, all of this transport has yet to be arranged and really can not be, until we at least get this started.
> 
> ...



Oh - I hope someone can pick him up and help Ozzie!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

I'm sorry to learn that things have taken a turn for the worse with Ozzie's Mom. I'm sure it is very painful for her to surrender Ozzie, but Bless her for loving him enough to do what is best for him.

Sheila


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Steve - do you need a new thread?


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Steve ~ Start a new thread for transport.

To the OP, I am so very sorry, but feel comfort in knowing we will take care of your little Ozzie.

I can't wait to meet him. Lovies, and bless your heart.

Deb


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (Casa Verde Maltese @ Mar 10 2009, 10:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742919


> Steve - do you need a new thread?[/B]



Yep, we do. Great minds think alike B)


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (3Maltmom @ Mar 10 2009, 08:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=742923


> Steve ~ Start a new thread for transport.[/B]



Yes maam.... :huh:


----------

